# Shifa College Application 2013



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I've tried this before, but this time I wanted to know how many of the people who are checking this board are planning to apply to Shifa for the upcoming cycle (international people primarily but please say if you're local as well)? I know many people look to this forum for answers but for this cycle I have seen no one talking about applying anywhere (prob because MCAT is on the mind of most people-which is fine). I have not received my equivalence (just started processing today) but my SAT II is 2090/2400.Is that a good enough score? Also, does anyone have any idea if they admit the same amount of foreign students every year? (I am an international applicant if that hasn't already been made obvious). I don't expect much response, if any, but I thought I'd start this and hope someone joined in sooner or later. 

Thanks guys and good luck.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

I'll be applying to shifa IA, on a local seat though


----------



## znb13_1994 (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm applying for both local and international seats. Your score is pretty good. Good luck!


----------



## FCBfan (Jul 8, 2013)

great score really! but i just wonder as to why are you applying for pakistan when you have got such great colleges in America! simply why are you running the risk?


----------



## sahernaqvi (Oct 9, 2012)

well education is cheaper in Pak, and it also requires less time to obtain a degree. Also, it is probably their home land, theres nothing wrong with wanting to spend some time in your home country


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

Does anyone know what the competitive scores are to get admission? Or if they admit the same amount of international students every year?


----------



## Obaif (Apr 24, 2013)

Can anyone tell me what was the merit last yr of shifa medical college ??
i am lookinh forward to apply their

- - - Updated - - -

Can anyone tell me what was the merit last yr of shifa medical college ??
i am looking forward to apply there !!! Plz reply

- - - Updated - - -

Can anyone tell me what was the merit last yr of shifa medical college ??
i am looking forward to apply there !!! Plz reply


----------



## adnan ahmed (Jul 18, 2013)

ANYONE help me for prparation of medical test of fmc which book i refer


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

Obaif said:


> Can anyone tell me what was the merit last yr of shifa medical college ??
> i am lookinh forward to apply their
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


the merit was 83%
This is the highest and it closed at somewhere near 65%


----------



## Obaif (Apr 24, 2013)

Sarah said:


> the merit was 83%
> This is the highest and it closed at somewhere near 65%


Ok thanku for the info ... Btw are u a med student or waiting for ur hssc 2 rslt ??


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

Obaif said:


> Ok thanku for the info ... Btw are u a med student or waiting for ur hssc 2 rslt ??


Well, both!


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

adnan ahmed said:


> ANYONE help me for prparation of medical test of fmc which book i refer



There are a few threads that can help you out. Check out the main page of this forum.


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

Hey does anyone know what are my chances of admission on international seat? my SAT score is 2120 out of 2400 (720,740,660)

My IBCC equivalence is going to be around 85% (ill get to know in Aug when results come out) so how much should i score in entrance test to get assurance of admission on local seat?

Are questions in Shifa's entrance test similar to NUST entrance test? Like what's the best material for preparation? FSc books?

Any information will be appreciated..Thanks


----------



## adnan ahmed (Jul 18, 2013)

Which date test conduct?

- - - Updated - - -

ACER WHEN IS UR TEST?


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

Test for Shifa is on 29th September this year


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

Acer said:


> Hey does anyone know what are my chances of admission on international seat? my SAT score is 2120 out of 2400 (720,740,660)
> 
> My IBCC equivalence is going to be around 85% (ill get to know in Aug when results come out) so how much should i score in entrance test to get assurance of admission on local seat?
> 
> ...


I would say that you have a solid/ above average chance with those stats. Your IBCC results are at par if not above the usual admittance percentage and your SATII scores are solid. Imo I think you ll be fine. I just wonder how many people they will take at place such as Shifa.


----------



## Obaif (Apr 24, 2013)

Sarah said:


> Well, both!



Well how much score are u expection in hssc 2 ?!


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

yoyahyo said:


> I would say that you have a solid/ above average chance with those stats. Your IBCC results are at par if not above the usual admittance percentage and your SATII scores are solid. Imo I think you ll be fine. I just wonder how many people they will take at place such as Shifa.


hmm..thanks mate..but i'd like to know more about the entrance test and local seat  shifa international seat is my last option.
what are your SAT scores and IBCC Equivalence by the way?
As far as I know Shifa takes 100 people..85 local and 15 international.


----------



## Obaif (Apr 24, 2013)

Acer said:


> hmm..thanks mate..but i'd like to know more about the entrance test and local seat  shifa international seat is my last option.
> what are your SAT scores and IBCC Equivalence by the way?
> As far as I know Shifa takes 100 people..85 local and 15 international.


Hey i huv 87% equivalence in matric n i shall score nearly 77% in fsc ...
whata r my chances in shifa medical college ??


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

Acer said:


> hmm..thanks mate..but i'd like to know more about the entrance test and local seat  shifa international seat is my last option.
> what are your SAT scores and IBCC Equivalence by the way?
> As far as I know Shifa takes 100 people..85 local and 15 international.


I haven't gotten my IBCC equivalence yet, but I had a 3.73 GPA in HS. If I had to guess, I would be skeptic and say its between 70-75% (maybe they'll suprrise me). That is why I am banking on my SATII scores to give me a boost. My scores were 740, 720 and 630 (2090). I would say that local seat is much harder given the equivalence disadvantage for students studying overseas


----------



## nawal cheema (Jul 22, 2013)

I want to ask about when I would be able to get application forms of shifa medical college for admissions 2013 please can I have guide related to this


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

It's super simple. Go to the schools' website, check under the prospective students admission and from there you can find the online application form that they want you to fill out.

Shifa College of Medicine - Application Procedure 2013

BTW, this website should answer most if not all of your questions about the process. Instead of waiting from an answer from someone, go check this link out.


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

Obaif said:


> Hey i huv 87% equivalence in matric n i shall score nearly 77% in fsc ...
> whata r my chances in shifa medical college ??


I guess you have a decent chance of getting in if we look at the closing merit for admission on local seat last year..it was only about 65%.
Do good in the interview and admission test and InshaAllah you do get accepted. Good luck

- - - Updated - - -



yoyahyo said:


> I haven't gotten my IBCC equivalence yet, but I had a 3.73 GPA in HS. If I had to guess, I would be skeptic and say its between 70-75% (maybe they'll suprrise me). That is why I am banking on my SATII scores to give me a boost. My scores were 740, 720 and 630 (2090). I would say that local seat is much harder given the equivalence disadvantage for students studying overseas


Yes you do have a good chance cuz of your SAT scores. Last year closing aggregate percentage for international students was about 73%.
And i guess local seat is harder because loads of people apply on that plus people generally score really low in the entrance test.


----------



## 77tahmina (Jul 22, 2013)

nice information great sharing..


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

Acer said:


> I guess you have a decent chance of getting in if we look at the closing merit for admission on local seat last year..it was only about 65%.
> Do good in the interview and admission test and InshaAllah you do get accepted. Good luck
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


I wonder how many applicants apply on international seat. The last thing I want to do is take another entrance exam so I am banking on an international spot. I am just waiting till the 28th so I can finally begin applying. I wonder why they pushed it back from last years date (the 15th I believe was when they started)


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

yoyahyo said:


> I wonder how many applicants apply on international seat. The last thing I want to do is take another entrance exam so I am banking on an international spot. I am just waiting till the 28th so I can finally begin applying. I wonder why they pushed it back from last years date (the 15th I believe was when they started)


Thats because of the elections. All the annual exams in Pakistan were postponed because of the elections. So because of this the result will be delayed too and thats probably why they pushed it.


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

Application process for Shifa has begun. Best of luck to everyone applying!


----------



## Zaigham Butt (Jun 3, 2013)

how is this possible.....the merit starts at 83 and suddenly drops to 65 in the last list.........are you sure ?? and i am from doha too


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

Zaigham Butt said:


> how is this possible.....the merit starts at 83 and suddenly drops to 65 in the last list.........are you sure ?? and i am from doha too


yes I am sure 
And yes it is possible. There is a probability that the students in between 83-65 might have applied in other med schools as well and they must have been accepted there. Offcourse a person prefers his/her admission in government med school over any other private institution. So as the seats got vacant the next person on the merit got called and this way the merit was sealed somewhere near 65


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

*List of Documents to be submitted:*
? S.S.C. / O-Levels Equivalence Certificate
? F.Sc. /A Level Equivalence Certificate
? CNIC/ Form B
? Passport (First 2 pages, Mandatory for foreign applicants)
? American Grade Transcript (If applicable) 
? *SAT II Score Copy* (If applicable) 
? O-Level Certificates 1 (If applicable)
? O-Level Certificates 2 (If applicable)
? O-Level Certificates 3 (If applicable)
? A-Level Certificates 1 (If applicable)
? A-Level Certificates 2 (If applicable)
? A-Level Certificates 3 (If applicable)
? *SAT II Score Student Copy * (If applicable)
? SAT-II Scores (student copy) 1 (If applicable)
? SAT-II Scores (student copy) 2 (If applicable)
? SAT-II Scores (student copy) 3 (If applicable)
? American Grade Diploma (If applicable)

Q1)Does anyone know what is the difference between the two bold and underlined requirements above? What exactly do we submit to Shifa College?

Q2) Anyone who has given SAT II exams you guys received your scores through post or by any other method aswell? I havent received any hard copy or scores through email. I can just see my scores on my SAT account on _collegeboard's_ website. Am I missing out anything? :S :?


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

You can request that a copy of your scored be mailed to you through the collegeboard website (which you will have to pay for, obviously)..I don't know what the difference between the two bolded statements are but I would just try to send them a hard copy of your scores and scan a copy to the application. You can also download the your scores they posted on the collegeboard website and convert that into a pdf and upload that into the "student copy" if you want. I don't see why they shouldn't accept that.


----------



## anonymous26 (Oct 17, 2012)

Well last year the test was not easy at all actually was very hard so do not expect the final aggregate in 80s (incase they make it easy this year).So merit for shifa is usually low.I heard there is no iqbaliat this year and nts is making the test.Lucky people! Well good luck for the test


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

Zaigham Butt said:


> how is this possible.....the merit starts at 83 and suddenly drops to 65 in the last list.........are you sure ?? and i am from doha too




Are you referring to the international merit list? I want to say the top of the list started at 83 and the the (about 14) people who were accepted had a closing marks of around 73% because the list I saw only had that many international people with those percentages. The other lists were probably those who were given a conditional acceptance (i.e..someone rejected an offer). I am just speculating but imo this is probably the reason why you see those with 65%. Although if you're not talking about international spots then disregard this ...

Btw just out of curiosity, has anybody sent in their application yet?


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

yoyahyo said:


> Are you referring to the international merit list? I want to say the top of the list started at 83 and the the (about 14) people who were accepted had a closing marks of around 73% because the list I saw only had that many international people with those percentages. The other lists were probably those who were given a conditional acceptance (i.e..someone rejected an offer). I am just speculating but imo this is probably the reason why you see those with 65%. Although if you're not talking about international spots then disregard this ...
> 
> Btw just out of curiosity, has anybody sent in their application yet?


Yes i have applied.On their website it says only first 200 candidates who choose Islamabad/Rawalpindi will be allotted the islamabad test centre for entrance test. Others will be given the nearest city like taxila peshawar etc :/
When are we going to find our test city..? Soo curious to know


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Sigh dont have my A levels results just yet so i have to wait to apply ;/


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey Acer,

I ended up downloading my score report from college board and saving it as a pdf. I plan on using it as my "student copy" for the SATII portion of the attachments. Did you by chance find this? It says on the score report that this is not official which worries me because I tend to believe that they won't accept it if they see that written across the pdf. Any thoughts?

Btw, I am finishing up my application and I noticed that they took out the initial SAT score copy that we were wondering about. They're only concerned with the student copy now. I guess they must have realized that they only needed one place for us to upload the scores


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

yoyahyo said:


> Hey Acer,
> 
> I ended up downloading my score report from college board and saving it as a pdf. I plan on using it as my "student copy" for the SATII portion of the attachments. Did you by chance find this? It says on the score report that this is not official which worries me because I tend to believe that they won't accept it if they see that written across the pdf. Any thoughts?
> Btw, I am finishing up my application and I noticed that they took out the initial SAT score copy that we were wondering about. They're only concerned with the student copy now. I guess they must have realized that they only needed one place for us to upload the scores


Yes I have found it  i am going to do the same thing when i make my application for international seat. I have just submitted the local one yet.
They will accept "unofficial" written all over it because they have no choice since there is not collegeboard code for them. I called them and they said that even the screenshot of scores is enough so its all cool.


----------



## zoya (Aug 6, 2013)

I am going to give sat physics on 5 october but the last date to submit documents for foreign students is 30 sep.So what to do? will they accept it later?:?


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Guys I have a question? I dont have my FSc equivalence yet but i do have my O level equivalence. Should I start filling my application now or wait until I can attach my full Fsc equivalence, which will inshallah be available on 25 August or so? also, should I upload this data onto the shifa application, or do i have to mail it to Shifa? :? please help.


----------



## sara (Jul 13, 2013)

can any one please tell me does biotechnology have scope abroad?? bio technology as in genetic engineering ? please looking forward for a reply
Thank you


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

zoya said:


> I am going to give sat physics on 5 october but the last date to submit documents for foreign students is 30 sep.So what to do? will they accept it later?:?



Most likely not..the deadline as you said is before your exam date so they're not gonna wait a month for scores. That's probably what you don't want to hear but that's the unfortunate truth. Do you have older score you can apply with?

- - - Updated - - -



AbraDabra said:


> Guys I have a question? I dont have my FSc equivalence yet but i do have my O level equivalence. Should I start filling my application now or wait until I can attach my full Fsc equivalence, which will inshallah be available on 25 August or so? also, should I upload this data onto the shifa application, or do i have to mail it to Shifa? :? please help.



Just wait..what's the rush? You're not missing any deadlines. Better to have it complete before you send it in than stressing about making sure they receive your remaining info, but that's just what Im doing since I too am waiting for my equivalence.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

alright, just wanted to make sure, thanks so much


----------



## ALZ-93 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey guys, I wonder if Shifa would be flexible enough to allow me to take my SAT II test on 5th October in Islamabad and then apply as a foreign seat? I've already applied for the local seat by the way.

- - - Updated - - -

Oh, I've just spotted a similar question to mine, answered by yoyahyo :roll:


----------



## zoya (Aug 6, 2013)

i have called to shifa and they said We’ll be receiving your SAT II results by October.You can send us a scan copy of your result by the end of October.


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

I'll be the first one to admit I was wrong ..I just didn't want to get anyone's hopes up and turn out to be wrong. I'm glad you asked because that helps me out as well. I was gonna retake one of my SATII tests but didn't think it could be used for this cycle. Now I will probably go ahead and retake it. Thanks for finding out, Zoya!


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

Abra,
I forget to mention that you ll probably want to scan your Certificates for O/A levels since I think they specifically mention that you do so. You would also have to manually type in your scores on the application..you probably know this but I just wanted to make sure you got the rest of your question answered.


----------



## AbdulRehmanTalat (Jun 29, 2013)

Well, I'm confused about one thing, I did matric from KSA then moved to Pak. Did my Fsc from here, so am I a local student or foreign?


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

AbdulRehmanTalat said:


> Well, I'm confused about one thing, I did matric from KSA then moved to Pak. Did my Fsc from here, so am I a local student or foreign?


you are a local student then. You'll fall in the foreign category only if you've done your fsc from outside pakistan.


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

zoya said:


> i have called to shifa and they said We’ll be receiving your SAT II results by October.You can send us a scan copy of your result by the end of October.


I wanted to get a definite date/deadline from them so i emailed them. They said they will accept scores until the middle of October. That didn't really help because if that means october 15th then I don't think we ll be able to get them those scores since the results won't be out until the 24th. So I emailed them again telling them when the scores will be coming out in October and am now waiting to see if they will be able to give us until the end of October like you said, Zoya.


----------



## zoya (Aug 6, 2013)

yoyahyo said:


> I wanted to get a definite date/deadline from them so i emailed them. They said they will accept scores until the middle of October. That didn't really help because if that means october 15th then I don't think we ll be able to get them those scores since the results won't be out until the 24th. So I emailed them again telling them when the scores will be coming out in October and am now waiting to see if they will be able to give us until the end of October like you said, Zoya.


if its true than i am gonna kill that person who told me " by the end of october"


----------



## infinity28 (Aug 22, 2013)

hi guys, what do you think my chances are as an international applicant? 

2 of my high school grades are low (close to 60) but i also have an A in 1 of these courses in 1st year of university in Canada.. the rest of my high school grades are around 75-85% ...

i completed high school a few years ago .. and my SAT 2 scores are good .. 2270 (~750 in each subject)

I hope they take my SAT scores more into consideration since i completed my SAT's more recently , and graduated from high school 4 years ago ..

also i am hoping to ace the local entrance exam too >_<


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

Hey guys are you expecting shifa's entrance test to be completely FSc based or could it include stuff which is there in A levels/SAT and not in FSc?


----------



## ALZ-93 (Aug 16, 2013)

It's a mixture of FSC and SAT II. I'm also hoping to take it Inshallah, Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

ALZ-93 said:


> It's a mixture of FSC and SAT II. I'm also hoping to take it Inshallah, Good luck! :thumbsup:


Thanks and you too :thumbsup:


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/6695-maths-shifa-medical-college-test.html


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2013)

Can anyone who has given the test before,or know any deatils .. tell me what kind of maths is is included in the test? 
Is it hard,or just includes the school level stuff.
Please help


----------



## ALZ-93 (Aug 16, 2013)

The following question is from the sample paper Shifa have made available, wonder what you guys think of it?

I personally can't decide between A and D.

It can be determined from a balanced chem equation, general formula: aA+bB -> cC +dD

Also, reaction rates are expressed as 1/s. So I don't know lol




> 1. The rate of a chemical reaction is:
> 
> A. determined from a balanced chemical equation
> B. the change in concentration of products and reactants in a certain amount of time
> ...


----------



## ComputerKid (May 23, 2012)

ALZ-93 said:


> The following question is from the sample paper Shifa have made available, wonder what you guys think of it?
> 
> I personally can't decide between A and D.
> 
> ...


Why not B?


----------



## ALZ-93 (Aug 16, 2013)

ComputerKid said:


> Why not B?


You think it's B? It could be, but I think it's one of the other 2 :s


----------



## ComputerKid (May 23, 2012)

To be honest its a terrible question because A and B can both be correct.

A is correct because aA + bB -> cC + dD is used to determine the reaction rate.

B is correct because the rate of a chemical reaction is defined as the change in concentration over the change in time.

C is not correct because the rate of a reaction must be measured experimentally.

D is not correct because even though time is one component of the unit that the rate of a reaction is measured in, it is not the only component of the unit. Rates of reaction are generally measured in mol L[SUP]−1[/SUP] s[SUP]−1 [/SUP]or mol/L/s (moles per liter per second), which can be simplified to Molarity/seconds. No clock tells the time in Molarity/seconds and therefore the rate of a reaction is not expressed in units of time.

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## ALZ-93 (Aug 16, 2013)

ComputerKid said:


> To be honest its a terrible question because A and B can both be correct.
> 
> A is correct because aA + bB -> cC + dD is used to determine the reaction rate.
> 
> ...


I know right, it's awful. Thanks yh it was helpful :thumbsup: 

Anyway, are you a medical student or are you in college?


----------



## ComputerKid (May 23, 2012)

Yeah, I'm a medical student. Don't miss those kinds of questions at all!


----------



## ALZ-93 (Aug 16, 2013)

ComputerKid said:


> Yeah, I'm a medical student. Don't miss those kinds of questions at all!


Lol I can imagine you do! Btw, how much chemistry content does a med degree consist of?


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

I think the answer is B..

Because from balanced equation we cant find the rate..i mean how does a balanced equation show you the calculated rate?
However, balanced equation can be used to determine the equilibrium constant..maybe you have mistaken it for this.


----------



## ComputerKid (May 23, 2012)

Acer said:


> I think the answer is B..
> 
> Because from balanced equation we cant find the rate..i mean how does a balanced equation show you the calculated rate?
> However, balanced equation can be used to determine the equilibrium constant..maybe you have mistaken it for this.


From a balanced equation (aA + bB -> cC + dD) we can actually determine the reaction rate. In this balanced equation, the lower case letters (i.e. a,b,c,d) represent the coefficient of the balanced equation and the upper case letters (i.e. A,B,C,D) represent the molecule.

We can then calculate the Rate of Disappearance as: -∆[A]/∆t*1/a = -∆*/∆t*1/b

and we can calculate the Rate of Formation as: ∆[C]/∆t*1/c = ∆[D]/∆t*1/d

Since the Rate of Disappearance and the Rate of Formation are equal to one another, we can then substitute these equations in and calculate the overall rate of the reaction as so:

[-∆[A]/∆t*1/a = -∆/∆t*1/b] = [∆[C]/∆t*1/c = ∆[D]/∆t*1/d]

So with this method we definitely can determine the reaction rate from a balanced equation. If the equation were not balanced, this would not be possible.

Hope this helps.

- - - Updated - - -



ALZ-93 said:



Lol I can imagine you do! Btw, how much chemistry content does a med degree consist of?

Click to expand...

Not very much...it all depends on how deep you want to get into understanding the interactions between various things. When you study pharmacology there is a fair bit involved.*


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

ComputerKid said:


> From a balanced equation (aA + bB -> cC + dD) we can actually determine the reaction rate. In this balanced equation, the lower case letters (i.e. a,b,c,d) represent the coefficient of the balanced equation and the upper case letters (i.e. A,B,C,D) represent the molecule.
> 
> We can then calculate the Rate of Disappearance as: -∆[A]/∆t*1/a = -∆*/∆t*1/b
> 
> ...


*

Thank you for the explanation *


----------



## 0006 (Aug 17, 2013)

im going to be giving the shifa enrance test on th 29th...please if anyone can tell me where to find a sample paper or give me the details on how many mcqs will come from each section/subject..i really need help with this guys


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

I am a bit confused, as a local candidate, do i have to just upload the required documents on the online application, or send hard copies as well? :/


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

you have the option of doing either. As long as they have the required documents by the deadline you should be fine. Call them to double check if you still have doubts

- - - Updated - - -

Question for those applying as international applicants. I have both my SSC and HSSC results but I don't know exactly how to enter them. Should I say they are my "O-level" and "A-level" results? I did my studies in the U.S. so I thought I would have to enter both as "American Grade" but that does not seem to be the case.(it's considered a duplicate entry if I enter them both as "american grade)." Any help would be greatly appreciated (Acer- I'm looking at you  ).


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

yoyahyo said:


> you have the option of doing either. As long as they have the required documents by the deadline you should be fine. Call them to double check if you still have doubts
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Question for those applying as international applicants. I have both my SSC and HSSC results but I don't know exactly how to enter them. Should I say they are my "O-level" and "A-level" results? I did my studies in the U.S. so I thought I would have to enter both as "American Grade" but that does not seem to be the case.(it's considered a duplicate entry if I enter them both as "american grade)." Any help would be greatly appreciated (Acer- I'm looking at you  ).


I cant tell you the right solution for this I am sorry because I did IGCSE(O levels) and A levels. Do not enter in o levels and a levels attachment 
Email Shifa and ask them exactly what should be done. :thumbsup: 
Are you are applying on local seat too?

Abradabra: yoyahyo is right^. You can either upload them or physically submit at their office. If you are getting your HSSC result after you submitted the application then you should submit it in their office


----------



## TeeJay (Jun 29, 2013)

AbraDabra said:


> I am a bit confused, as a local candidate, do i have to just upload the required documents on the online application, or send hard copies as well? :/



After uploading the required documents, I called them up just to be on the safe side. The lady i talked to said that I should send them the hard copies as well after submitting the application online and paying the application fee. So i have sent them digital as well as hard copies.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Guys i kind of have another problem :/ in the shifa application what do i write under "total marks" and what do i write under "marks obtained"? :/

- - - Updated - - -
EDIT: nvm found it


----------



## Fajr90 (Sep 4, 2013)

Hey I am new on this forum, I would really appreciate it if you guys would help me out a little bit. My o-levels equivlance is around 79 percent and fsc is 78 percent. Do I stand a chance in shifa? And also what was the merit last year? And do we have to study iqbaliat for the entry test? Because its not mentioned in the syllabus for this year. Thank you!!

- - - Updated - - -

Everything is written on the prospectus. There will be 30 mcqs from physics, chem, biology. And 15 from maths and english each. The sample paper is also given there.


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

Fajr90 said:


> Hey I am new on this forum, I would really appreciate it if you guys would help me out a little bit. My o-levels equivlance is around 79 percent and fsc is 78 percent. Do I stand a chance in shifa? And also what was the merit last year? And do we have to study iqbaliat for the entry test? Because its not mentioned in the syllabus for this year. Thank you!!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Everything is written on the prospectus. There will be 30 mcqs from physics, chem, biology. And 15 from maths and english each. The sample paper is also given there.


Exactly what you said in the end..that is the syllabus for this year so iqbaliyat is definitely not included in this years test 
And i guess you have a fair enough chance if u do good in entrance test


----------



## TeeJay (Jun 29, 2013)

Honestly speaking, the sample test isn't that hard. Is it actually that easy or have they made it that way on purpose to make us lower our guards?


----------



## fahadkhan2976 (Aug 7, 2013)

hey guys i am new on this forum....i was wondering how difficult the shifa entrance test would be ? i got 80% in my matriculation exams and now i am hoping to get around 77% in my fsc...i m so tensed about the enterance test..and do i have any chance to get into shifa???


----------



## AbdulRehmanTalat (Jun 29, 2013)

fahdii  Dude, Don't be tense iA everything's gonna be fine


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

If people don't mind. Those international applicants who are viewing this forum, what are your FSC/HSSC scores (Percentages)? I wonder if the minimum for people getting in will be a little higher or the same? For example, I just got my equivalence back with an 836/1100 (76%). I doubt that it good enough but who knows? Appreciate the feedback as always


----------



## fahadkhan2976 (Aug 7, 2013)

what were your sat scores and percentage then? and 76% in fsc is good enough i think..

- - - Updated - - -

what were your sat II scores then? and 76% in fsc is good enough i think...

- - - Updated - - -

In Sha ALLAH and i hope so abdur rehman


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

yeah there are only 15 international seats i think..by posting scores here we can get a rough idea of the merit.
Fsc 81.6% matric 85% and sat 88.3%
Interview..remaining


----------



## fahadkhan2976 (Aug 7, 2013)

acer have you applied for local seat as well? and you have excellent chance in shifa with your scores above  best of luck 

- - - Updated - - -

acer have you applied for a local seat as well? and you have an excellent chance in shifa with your scores mentioned above  best of luck


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

Thanks 
Yeah i have applied..really want to get accepted on local seat though..i wish i survive the entrance test..


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey okay so this is what I entered. I emailed the admissions people a while ago and hadn't heard back so I want to ask if you guys think this is right?









https://mail.google.com/mail/u/1/?u...p=emb&realattid=ii_140ef3c4656ff1ce&zw&atsh=1


----------



## Fajr90 (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

Acer said:


> Thanks
> Yeah i have applied..really want to get accepted on local seat though..i wish i survive the entrance test..



Acer, from looking at your scores a few posts back,you better get a spot on the local seats. I can't have you taking away my seat!


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

yoyahyo said:


> Acer, from looking at your scores a few posts back,you better get a spot on the local seats. I can't have you taking away my seat!


Well you should tell shifa to accept me on local seat and the international seat is all yours 
Right now im annoyed with the syllabus which shifa has uploaded..the chapter names dont match the names in fsc book so its really confusing :s :/


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

Shifa College of Medicine - Cumulative List of Applicants - Admissions 2012

I assume people have seen this, but (due to my paranoid state and from what I have seen people posting in regards to their equivalencies) I doubt that the %tage for international students is as low this year. Can someone support or refute this claim?


----------



## Fajr90 (Sep 4, 2013)

Can anyone tell me the topics included in alkalloids?


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

There are threads that discuss your question. Feel free to post them there. This is a thread dedicated to discussing the admissions' process for Shifa College. 

Good luck and i hope you find your answer.


----------



## 0006 (Aug 17, 2013)

my fsc score is about 83% and matric equivilance is about 86%..what are my chances of getting into shifa?..given than my entrance test goes average?


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

Last years Shifa interview calls went out on October 1st, from the link I posted below. I think they might push this back because the application process was delayed this year. Here is the list from then for those local applicants who are worried. Obviously entrance test has yet to happen so those who don't feel as comfortable should focus on doing well on that before coming to any conclusions 

Shifa College of Medicine - Publications Download - List for Local Applicants for Interviews .pdf


----------



## 1bilalm (Jan 17, 2014)

guyz could u plz let my know the equivalence formula that the ibcc uses for IB (International Baccleurate) thanks a lot.....


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

1bilalm said:


> guyz could u plz let my know the equivalence formula that the ibcc uses for IB (International Baccleurate) thanks a lot.....


http://www.google.com.sa/url?sa=t&r...woCACg&usg=AFQjCNH6Vah8Parqp1GS08C8ojZgyRok2A

Check this link out.
It has the equivalence formula for IB. : )


----------



## ayesha_60 (Apr 26, 2014)

Helloo everyone. I'm new on this forum. 
Anyone can plz tell me the last year merit of shifa? 
Is it really hard to get admission there? 
My marks are 846 in fsc! Do I have a chance to get admission there this year?


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

I shall get an aggregate of 75 percent. Is it enough to get into Shifa this year?


----------



## Bilal370 (Aug 17, 2014)

what about the admissions 2014? I have applied, what will the difficulty level of the test be? and what kind is the interview? like what do they ask? is it kind of a personality test or what? and I got 8As in Olevels, but owing to a scaphoid fracture due the an accident a day before exams I got B, B, B in A levels, my Matriculation equivalence is at 85% and Fsc at 905/1100 , where do I stand?


----------



## Reebz (Aug 22, 2014)

Hey seniors can anyone help me with the test? Any helping books other than FSc books? And can anyone tell me what kind of preparation should i do for physic chemistry and bio ? What about maths and logical reasoning? Please tell in detail thank you.


----------

